# Minnesota storm 3/31/09



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I knocked out the first push of the storm bout 15 minutes ago. There's alot of snow comin down and it's wet and heavy.

























That was one run up the driveway...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Yuck! Missed us in St.Paul, woke up to a very light dusting


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

*Glace Bay, NS*

We had about 24" to 30" of snow last nite..


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*love the trucknice pics too*


----------

